# API pimafix - ok 4 snails?



## Racing Snail Stables (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello - does anyone know if this Pimafix is ok for my snail? I first read that it is - and then on another site that it isnt..bottle says ok for invertibrates like such as corals and anemones.....
David would appreciate any help 

Thanks!!*c/p*


----------



## wathizname (Dec 13, 2011)

Don't use it with invertabrates... check here Organic Aquarium Treatments; Melaluca, Melafix, Pimafix, pimenta, Naphthoquinones, usnea.


----------

